# Hey hey from the uk



## Crom (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi everyone

Mostly people call me crom and i'm in manchester in the uk for now.  I'm new to MA and to forums so bear with me while i get sorted.  I've just started Hung Kuen (same as or at least similar to kung gar maybe, i'll research some) under Master KK Ang and hope to be with it til i'm old, maybe longer.

See you all around, no doubt many questions will raise themselves so i hope you can help me get sorted, once i actually know anything i might even venture an opinion or two.

Crom


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 25, 2005)

Greetings, Crom and welcome to MartialTalk.  I googled Hung Kuen and got some links to some very fascinating sites, including what I think is your instructor's webpage.

 Feel free to check out the Chinese Martial Arts section and look around.  If you have any questions, please feel free to ask a mentor, moderator or to post a question in the Support forum.

 Enjoy!


----------



## dubljay (Feb 25, 2005)

Hello from California.  Welcome to Martial Talk.  As shesulsa has already said besure to check out the section on Chinese Martial Arts and feel free to ask questions.

 Welcome aboard


 -Josh-


----------



## MJS (Feb 25, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk!!! Enjoy your stay and as always..any questions, ask away!!!!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## DuneViking (Feb 26, 2005)

Greetings from the dunes of Michigan, USA, Crom!!


----------



## still learning (Feb 28, 2005)

Welcome, Enjoy the sites....Aloha


----------

